# Education In Portugal



## shabbirmnj (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi i am temporary residence card holder in portugal i want to study in Portugal for my bachelor and want to know the procedure and also the benefits.

I am looking for Software engineering field.

Hoping for some earliest suggestions & advice.


----------

